# In Production. September Launch



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

I think they are implying THIS year:

"While we're a few years off schedule, today at TiVo's quarterly call CEO Tom Rogers indicated that new DirecTV TiVo DVR units are "now being manufactured and we expect DirecTV to publicly share specific launch details in the relatively near future."

and...

"Further, a few unconfirmed reports suggest DirecTV distributors should be receiving product on or about September 25th."

Published 8.24.11
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-08/new-directv-tivo-launches-next-month/

AND

TiVo's CEO Discusses Q2 2012 Results - Earnings Call Transcript

"Our deal with DIRECTV is moving toward launch with the DIRECTV/TiVo HD DVR now being manufactured, and we expect DIRECTV to publicly share specific launch details in the relatively near future."


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462757


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

yada, yada, yada. A day late and a dollar too much. Why would I pay extra to use TIVO?
When my HR10-250s die, that's the end of TiVo for me. For all those who rave that the UI is better-- ? Different, yes. Better is in the eye of the beholder, but something that doesn't even exist certainly isn't better.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

As eager as I am to dump cable and switch to the new HDDirecTiVo, September 25 seems like a really odd launch date for _anything_, since it's a Sunday.

So color me extremely hopeful. . . and a tiny bit skeptical.

Bob


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll believe when I see it. Too many similar "release dates" have come and gone.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

litzdog:

I know... I know...

But I'm gonna wake up on Monday, September 26, like a little kid on Christmas morning. And there _better_ be something waiting for me under the tree.

Bob


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Of course thats the same timeframe when the new HDUI for all the HRxx boxes drops which renders 300% _faster_ than the current UI. If all the Tivo can offer is the same old UI from the '90s or the dog-slow Flash UI, its going to look rather sad by comparison.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Tony Chick:

Yeah, I understand. We'll also be getting several of D's own HD DVRs too, so we'll get to take full advantage of whatever they offer. But if the new DirecTiVos offer what our S3 does, we'll love it. (Our S3 UI, by the way, is not from "the 90s." It's an HD UI that's at least as recent as 2006.)

Bob


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I've already decided I'm going to get one as soon as they are made available. If it is a Directv version of the series 3 software, I'd be happy. I have newer and better toys that handle all the online video I could possibly watch. (Get a Dune Player - Best toy out there). I simply want the Tivo interface and the reliability of never missing a recording. The only problem with the Series 3 and the Premiere is a lack of reliability due to the kludge of Switched Digital Video and the Tuning Adapter. In my town the local Time Warner cable have done everything and kept software updated and are completely responsive to customers. Yes, we have a rare situation here, however they have done and are doing everything to keep Tivo users happy, yet recordings are still missed regularly by the Tivo not being able to instantly tune a SDV channel resulting in blank or missed recordings. The DTV unit isn't going to have that problem. If it's a Series 3 type -- I'm fine with it.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

dcstager said:


> I've already decided I'm going to get one as soon as they are made available. If it is a Directv version of the series 3 software, I'd be happy. I have newer and better toys that handle all the online video I could possibly watch.


+1

Others have bemoaned the (anticipated) lack of streaming services on the new DirecTiVos. But I stream Netflix on my iPad, where it works flawlessly -- and can play on my TV, if I want. Pandora works fine on my phone. (And I'm baffled why anyone wants/uses radio that plays on their TV...)

Bob


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

RMBittner said:


> Tony Chick:
> 
> .... But if the new DirecTiVos offer what our S3 does, we'll love it. ....
> 
> Bob


Then you won't love it.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Then you won't love it.




Well, I hope that the things lacking in the new box would be things we don't care about anyway. But if not, we'll muddle through. It's not like the TiVo will be our only HDDVR. We'll at least have the TiVo UI/remote we love, but we'll also have D* HD DVRs to give us the bells and whistles.

Bob


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RMBittner said:


> Well, I hope that the things lacking in the new box would be things we don't care about anyway. But if not, we'll muddle through. It's not like the TiVo will be our only HDDVR. We'll at least have the TiVo UI/remote we love, but we'll also have D* HD DVRs to give us the bells and whistles.
> 
> Bob


depends - if you loved the HR10-250 then you will love the new unit, it is just that software with MPEG4 capabilities


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

RMBittner said:


> (And I'm baffled why anyone wants/uses radio that plays on their TV...)


I use Galleon all the time to play music from my Tivo. First of all, there are video features like album art and lyrics search that are available while the music is playing. I don't use them myself, but they are avaialble for anyone who wants to use them. The main answer, however, is that full, rich sound is delivered through my AVRs without having to have another box and all its associated wires tied to the AVR, without having to switch sources, without having to deal with a different (or expensive universal) remote, and without having to deal with a different UI.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Tony Chick said:


> Of course thats the same timeframe when the new HDUI for all the HRxx boxes drops which renders 300% _faster_ than the current UI. If all the Tivo can offer is the same old UI from the '90s or the dog-slow Flash UI, its going to look rather sad by comparison.


Which may have been DirecTV's plan all along. Drive as many people away from TiVo as possible while still being able to say they offer TiVo to those who must have it instead of just any DVR.


----------



## Raketemensch (Jun 1, 2010)

RMBittner said:


> (And I'm baffled why anyone wants/uses radio that plays on their TV...)
> 
> Bob


Generally, people have their DVRs hooked up to their stereo system.

Personally, I'm just hoping the new Tivo units can do the sort of streaming to other devices on the network that the older Tivos can, so I can just use the Tivo plugin for Plex and watch all of the DVR content in the same UI as all of my other content, local, streamed, DVRed or otherwise.

So, really, the Tivo interface won't matter to me at all, odds are I'll only see it for setup. I'm just looking for a non-hobbled way to watch the content I pay for and record on a device I pay for on other devices in my home.

It just sucks that D* only provides a way to do this on Windows computers. And, really, DirecTV2PC is pretty shabby.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Raketemensch said:


> Generally, people have their DVRs hooked up to their stereo system.


Well, yeah, I'm aware. But it's still _radio_. If I want streaming audio -- which I almost never do, since I've got a well-stocked iPod -- I'll listen on my phone or my iPad. But, of course, to each his own.



Raketemensch said:


> It just sucks that D* only provides a way to do this on Windows computers. And, really, DirecTV2PC is pretty shabby.


Have you checked out Slingbox? You can watch any video source you own on any computer/laptop/iPad you own. It can be fairly glitchy over 3G, but if you've got a strong WiFi connection, it's definitely usable. You'd be perfectly fine watching stuff in your own house; it's only when you go on the road that the streaming can be a little uneven.

Bob


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Raketemensch said:


> Personally, I'm just hoping the new Tivo units can do the sort of streaming to other devices on the network that the older Tivos can.


Remains to be seen. But the new DirecTiVos will _not_ be able to stream to/from existing DirecTV HD DVRs/Receivers on Whole-Home. They won't be tied to those other units at all. (Judging from the training video that's been released, it looks like maybe they'll be *seen* by those other units, but that's it.)


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

RMBittner said:


> Well, yeah, I'm aware. But it's still _radio_. If I want streaming audio -- which I almost never do, since I've got a well-stocked iPod -- I'll listen on my phone or my iPad. But, of course, to each his own.
> 
> Bob


Lots of different situations... I too have a ton of audio on my ipod, but - sometimes it's nice to listen to a "channel" on pandora; or if you're in the mood for a specific type of music, which your collection is lighter in. again, streaming fills that gap.

Those that don't have a home theater setup to their TV - I agree... why would anyone want to listen to music through their TV 

I recently left DTV... I don't like the idea of being an early adopter, and I really have no faith in DirecTV in releasing it this month. I flipped over to Fios and a Premiere box... those that have TWC - I feel your pain after reading all the horror stories, and I hope DTV gets their act together.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

On Solid Signal's site.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-THR22-High-Definition-MPEG-4-HD-DVR-(THR-22).


----------



## drumdude (Dec 25, 2007)

I've been waiting for this a long time. I even left DIRECTV for a year for the Time Warner Cable (TWC)/TiVo Series 3 Cablecard fiasco. TWC refused to provide any support. What a horrible experience! Finally I can replace my three DIRECTV DVR's with Tivo. But when?

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-08/new-directv-tivo-launches-next-month/


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

joed32 said:


> On Solid Signal's site.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-THR22-High-Definition-MPEG-4-HD-DVR-(THR-22).


It looks like the new TiVo won't have any OTA capabilities. Is that correct, or am I missing something?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Like all DirecTV DVRs starting with the HR21, OTA capability is an add-on box called the AM-21. It usually costs $50 (no other fees), and has a much better tuner than was built in to the HR10. Some people manage to convince DirecTV to give them one for free if they were using OTA before.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

The lack of an OTA tuner would be a major blunder. We have loads of sub channels here that I will want to receive and I am almost certain that most of those will get no DTV coverage.

Is the AM21 behind the scenes or does it require another box out front?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

fasTLane said:


> The lack of an OTA tuner would be a major blunder. We have loads of sub channels here that I will want to receive and I am almost certain that most of those will get no DTV coverage.
> 
> Is the AM21 behind the scenes or does it require another box out front?


AM21 is a standalone dual off-air tuner accessory that connects to the HD DVRs USB port. You'll find it on the Solid Signal web site.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

stevel said:


> Like all DirecTV DVRs starting with the HR21, OTA capability is an add-on box called the AM-21. It usually costs $50 (no other fees), and has a much better tuner than was built in to the HR10. Some people manage to convince DirecTV to give them one for free if they were using OTA before.


If you look at my signature you will see I have two AM-21s attached to my two HR21-700s so I know what they are. I have not seen any documentation that indicates the AM-21 will attach to the new DirecTV TiVo to provide OTA support. That leads me to conclude the new TiVo may not support OTA.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You haven't seen anything substantive about the new DTiVo. Even SolidSignal's site is just generic. But if you want subchannels, well, then you'll be disappointed.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you buy this thing or rent it?

SolidSignal's page says you have to commit to DirecTV for 2 years, and all equipment has to be returned to DirecTV when you discontinue their service.

And with only a 500GB hard drive, who'd want it?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's the way everything works. All new hardware is leased, not owned, and starts a new two year commitment.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Never had an issue with D sending me an AM21, no cost , no commitment. Got several of them.


----------

